# Has anyone heard of?



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I just borrowed my brothers canning book that tells a lot of unique recipes in it.I have never heard of a couple of them though.I still am going to try them to see if it may be something that i might like and use. One of these is mint jelly. The only thing that it really tells for use is that you can mix with different jellies for different taste or you can use it as a marinade for meats to either use alone or mix with another sauce.
Another one that i found that i've never heard of is Pepper jelly. You use jalopeno peppers to make it with like 6 cups of sugar and pectin to get it to jell. I'm actually going to try this one today after i get some more pectin. i'm out. 
If anyone has heard of either of these i'd love to hear what yall think and what you all use these for.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Mint jelly is amazing when serving slow-roasted lamb. It is not a jelly for spreading on your bread-n-butter as a meal. I have found jars of mint-jelly in the local Walmart's food-aisle.

Pepper jelly is great as an appitizer or finger-food when with friends. Blend the pepper-jelly with cream-cheeze and have a plate full of different crackers beside the bowl. Have a small spoon or knife to spread the tasty-treat on the crackers. Some crackers that I like with it are triscuits, vegi-thins and whole-wheat crackers. Experiment with other flat-breads.

Again, pepper jelly can be found with the preserves in the Walmart food-aisle. I would suggest trying the two jellies from a store to see if you like them.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm only a fan of sweet jelly. I like the taste of lamb just as it is. I also prefer pepper sauce to pepper jelly. But that's just my taste. Enjoy your food.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Being in Texas I'm constantly bombarded with Jalapeno Jelly. I like it ok. It's Different. Mint Jelly works great for wild game marinades. Help kill the game taste.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I made a small batch of mint jelly and jalapeno jelly today. I caned them in pint jars instead of half pint jar. That is all i had to can in for the most part. I think i can handle the mint jelly as a marinade. I tasted a small dab it seemed like it would be okay mixed with some other kind of sauce.
Now for the jalapeno jelly, i dont think i'll like it,but my husband on the other hand. I think that he may like it. My mouth is still on fire. I have found alot of sites that tell you to mix it with cheese or something like that with crackers. I'll have to wait for him to come home to try it. I'm going to see if someothers would like to try it as well.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Jalepeno jell is just like anything else hot. Dairy products (milk, cream cheese, sour cream) knock down the capsazin of the pepper.

I like mint jelly on lamb and venison.

The jalepeno goes nicely with breadsticks (or good old toasted homemade bread) with some cream cheese or sour cream. But then again, I love poppers, so I am biased 

If you really want something interesting, I'll dig out my recipe for corn cob jelly and post it.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

We serve both red and green pepper jelly at Xmas, two blocks of cream cheese cut in the shape of a Xmas tree then pour some of each over it, dip in with crackers, yum:2thumb:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

When I was a grade schooler my color blind father used to put mint jelly on the PB&Js he made us, YUCK!!! Naekid is right, it tastes really good on roast lamb.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Riverdale, I'd like to see that corncob jelly recipe if you can find it.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

the jalapeno jelly is not that hot considering you put like 6 cups of sugar in it..It is pretty good as a spread on cheese or almost anything that you want to kind of flavor up. You can also use it as a marinade. I'm going to make some red pepper jelly and maybe some bananna pepper jelly as well to use as marinades.


----------



## Magi (Feb 25, 2009)

Jalepeno Jelly sounds like something you could use in home defense . Maybe Habenero Jelly would work better. Smear in on your window sills to prevent burgulars. LOL


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

it doesn't have an appealing sound when you say it but it's not that bad when fixed right. it's not that hot and kind of has a sweet taste. good for marinades.


----------



## mikhon (Nov 6, 2009)

yes you can try jellies for your marinades. This can help the taste of what food you are marinading. As long as the taste is good. 

shopturkeydeepfryer.com


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd like to see the recipe for corn cob jelly.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been looking for a pepper jelly recipe. Can anyone help me out??


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the Asian sweet chili dip- which usually has sugar, peppers and garlic and sometimes some ginger. 
Love my chicken in it! I just grill my chicken and then right at the end I brush it on and let it cook just a bit more and voila! Asian sweet and hot chicken!
But I am a lazy cook sometimes :sssh:and just melt some apple jelly and add the garlic and dried chili and a bit of grated ginger and then put it back into bottles or jars and use it up in a couple weeks!
Was thinking about trying the same trick with orange marmalade next! lol


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Clarice said:


> I have been looking for a pepper jelly recipe. Can anyone help me out??


*Ingredients*
1 large green bell pepper
12 jalapeno peppers
1 1/2 cups apple cider vinegar
1 pinch salt
4 1/4 cups granulated sugar
4 ounces liquid pectin
4 jalapeno peppers, seeded and finely chopped

*Directions*
_1. _Combine the green bell pepper and 12 jalapeno peppers in the container of a food processor or blender. Process until finely chopped. This can be done in batches, if the peppers do not fit. 
_2. _Transfer the peppers to a large saucepan, and stir in the cider vinegar. Bring to a boil, and let simmer for 15 to 20 minutes. Strain the mixture through at least 2 layers of cheesecloth, and discard pulp. You should have about 1 cup of liquid. 
_3. _Return the liquid to the saucepan, and stir in the salt and sugar until dissolved. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat. When the mixture comes to a rolling boil (one that cannot be stirred down), boil for one minute, then stir in the liquid pectin. 
_4. _Stir in the remaining jalapeno peppers, and ladle into sterile jars leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Seal jars in a hot water bath. Refrigerate jelly after seal is broken.


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Dean and Jason-- I will post the recipe for Corn Cob Jelly if it was not pm'd to you previously. Please let me know.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Grow yer own jalepeno's an ya have more control over the heat a yer peppers. I grow mild ones an don't use the seeds. Ya get a nice taste an just a tad a heat on the end, great on english muffins with eggs an home smoked bacon!

A hint ta grownin yer own peppers, water them regular an they won't be real hot, let em starve fer water an they get hotter.

Grandma used ta make cob jelly all the time. Was always good!


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i like my pepper jelly very hot so when im making it according to a recipe i always double the hot peppers and i use habenero peppers the hottest in the recipe----jellied acid lol


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

snappy1-never got the pm.


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry Jason, I thought maybe Riverdale had found the recipe and pm'd it.

CORN COB JELLY

12 large corn cobs
4 cups water
1 box powdered fruit pectin
4 cups sugar
Yellow food color

Cut corn kernels from cobs and reserve for another use. In a large kettle, put corn cobs and water; bring to a boil. Boil for 10 minutes. Remove and discard the cobs; strain liquid through cheesecloth. Liquid should measure 3 cups. Add additional water if necessary. Return to kettle and stir in pectin. Bring to a full rolling boil. Add sugar and bring back to a boil. Skim foam and add a few drops of yellow color. Pour into hot jars. Recipe says to refrigerate. I process in hot water bath and can.

Moderators--please move if I am not to post here. Thank you


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That sounds kinds neat...what does it taste like? Do you use fresh sweet corn cobs or field corn/dry sweet corn cobs?


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

*about corn cob jelly*

One would use fresh sweet corn cobs. I know the recipe says to cut the corn off the cobs and reserve for another use but as this is a depression era recipe, I think they used to eat the corn off the cob and throw them in a pot. Grandmas story. I think it tastes like apple jelly but many older folks say it tastes like sweet corn.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Different folks and differnt ways ...  ... we used dried field corn cobs (red ) to make corn cob jelly ...


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

So I just learned a new way to make it! And now I gotta wonder if it could be made from the juice from feed corn -boiled-like from the feed store. Was thinking of getting feed corn for ginding and making cornmeal.


----------

